# How many hives on a load?



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Jim, I truly appreciate the pictures of big rigs loaded with hives. Your pics, and sqkcrk's, AstroZomBee's and others have inspired me to grow my business.
Then I remember that an Island, even a big one, limits me somewhat. :scratch:
If people here saw a rig like that show up on the highway I'm sure they would panic and call the police.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Nice photo. Are those hives going to be in South Dakota for the summer?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Yup. Those pictures were taken by my son a few days ago in South Dakota shortly after sunrise. With the two trucks pictured and a nice cool day, they were able to get the entire load distributed by late afternoon. With modern cameras ( this was an iPhone) it seems like you get your best pictures in subdued light.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> [ Gotta love a good truck driver.


That's debatable,.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That's neat Jim.
A friend of mine sent me a photo of his semi load of 1200 nucs. If I could Forward it I would. If I hadn't erased it already.

I do hope you have a good trucker.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

That is a layer higher than we go. Hope the feed truck is making the rounds!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

babybee said:


> That is a layer higher than we go. Hope the feed truck is making the rounds!


Going 6 and 7 on a step deck gives you lots more options plus simplifies strapping a bit. At 5 and 6 you are going to end up maxing out at 784 10 frame hives. Assuming a 47,000 lb. cargo capacity (a wee bit conservative with most trucks nowadays) would mean your pallets are averaging 240. If they do that they probably needed to be moved a week ago. However, if you go 6 and 7 and leave the back row empty you are at 832 which is usually pretty doable. Our motto is always "load em up then start negotiating" . Of course there is always a story behind a load like this......


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

And the story is Jim......


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Jimmy, loading tonight, but only getting low 400's on BUT.... the forklift is going with him...... he unloads at the other end, I stay at this end keep loading till I run out of bees. I will take some pics so you can give to Super trucker.


----------



## Rob Renneker (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice pictures, Jim!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

straight lines! gotta love standardized equipment


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

How many hives & lift.

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/bees-forklift_zpsd80f1933.jpg
http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/bees-forklift2_zpse096627c.jpg

That's for Paul super trucker.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

...but you better patch that hole on the side of your net. :applause:


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah... just going over the hill, be unloaded in the morning. Nets are really light weight and easy to put on.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice photos, Thanks!


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Jim what is the configuration of that step deck. Looks to me like a 11/37'.

I just got mine unloaded yesterday. 10/38' which wasted space on the back and only allowed 72 on the front but overall I got 488 on my load. That was a mix of doubles and singles. Plus I had another 146 on my little truck.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

BMAC said:


> Jim what is the configuration of that step deck. Looks to me like a 11/37'.
> 
> I just got mine unloaded yesterday. 10/38' which wasted space on the back and only allowed 72 on the front but overall I got 488 on my load. That was a mix of doubles and singles. Plus I had another 146 on my little truck.


This one was 12/36. That's what most of them are. You gotta watch out, though, there are some 10/38's out there as you mention. If you just blindly load the bottom deck first it can make for an unpleasant surprise. A little time on the calculator and in discussion with the driver before loading is usually time well spent. However if you are going 7 high on the bottom the half pallet space on the front and back would still get you 816 singles on. Yeah getting doubles in the equation can complicate things but if the math works out weight wise there always seems to be a loading solution.
Kind of funny I loaded out a 12/40 to the tail once last year not even realizing the truck length. When we were done the driver said, ummmm I dunno. I think I'm about 5,000 lbs. over......oops.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

The driver didn't mention anything about being over but I know alot of the hives where pretty heavy. Im guessing the saving grace on the weight was the singles. I always like to load the front deck first and then move to the lower deck. I raced thru pretty quick for about the first half and then had to re-evaluate the load and number of singles and placement of said singles. It was a bit time consuimg but in the end it worked out very well. As you stated time well spent. The hauler is not an experienced beehauler so he was not added value to load configuration.

I thought about taking a picture of the load but I only had my cell phone with me and was in more of a hurry to get it loaded netted and then unloaded so I didnt bother.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

What's the story with this pallet? :scratch:










Heck of a good job loading that trailer. 

Don


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Ha ha! Maybe some day I will learn how to operate photobucket. It's my worst case scenario of drifting in the loading yard. I like to remember both the best of times and the worst of times.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

That is a pretty bad case of drifting. I thought I had some bad drifting this year in the loading yard but mine seemed like nothing compared to that!


----------

